# doesn't look good...



## tarabos (Mar 25, 2003)

well...the WB was coming out with a new martial arts series called Black Sash with russel wong starring in it. i thought, "cool, it's going to be like walker or kung-fu with much better fight scenes."

then i'm seeing the previews for it tonight and it looks like it's wong training these dawson's creek abercrombie and fitch model type kids to "learn the art of revenge" and i don't think one of the has any martial arts experience whatsoever.

i guess they just don't make corny martial arts shows like they used to. should have known better...the only thing good on the WB is Angel. the rest are just dawson's creek clones.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Mar 25, 2003)

I've tried not to go public with this to save my image as a kinda-tough-maybe-sorta guy, but Gilmore Girls is one of the best shows on TV right now and I fail to see the Dawsons Creek connection. There I said it.  :soapbox:


----------



## tarabos (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> *I've tried not to go public with this to save my image as a kinda-tough-maybe-sorta guy, but Gilmore Girls is one of the best shows on TV right now*



Hollywood man...you're killin' me....:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> *I've tried not to go public with this to save my image as a kinda-tough-maybe-sorta guy, but Gilmore Girls is one of the best shows on TV right now and I fail to see the Dawsons Creek connection. There I said it.  :soapbox: *



You rebel! Go Hollywood!


----------

